# Thunderbolt ROMs to port to Dinc2



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

So my wife just got her a new Incredible 2 and I\'ve had my Thunderbolt since April. I\'ve been building ROMs for the tbolt and doing custom stuff for it, and was wishing some of the tbolt ROMs were available for the Dinc2.
So, I was considering looking at porting one or two of them over.
Nothing crazy like Sense 3.5, besides that is done and a good one is available.
What about TheoryROM\'s ShiftS3ns3 ? Probably the smoothest and most reliable Sense ROM I\'ve run on my tbolt. 
Or their ShiftAO5P ? No doubt the fastest and smoothest AOSP ROM on the tbolt. Specs on the Dinc2 are about the same so it could see the performance.

Or other ROMs?

Let me know what you think.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i thought theory quit making tbolt roms as he bought a bionic? anyways im perfectly happy with liquid aosp.


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

He has backed off but dhacker29 is doing an awesome job with shiftaosp, and shiftsense 1.5 is great as is, just needs updated to new base.

Are there other ROMs you would like to see?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

port what you want man, more roms are always welcome. what id like to see is more aosp kernels ported over from the tbolt like the IMO and droid ones.


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

\"fixxxer2012\" said:


> port what you want man, more roms are always welcome. what id like to see is more aosp kernels ported over from the tbolt like the IMO and droid ones.


I agree, I was noticing a shortage of available custom kernels.


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd love to see more AOSP roms and Kernels.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Of course with the nexus and vigor coming next month the dinc2 development might quiet down alot. I know alot of devs will be moving to those devices. I just look forward to a dinc2 ice cream port to happen.


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

My goal is to help keep dev alive for this and the tbolt as I learn and my abilities allow more in depth dev work. I really enjoy it and look forward to what I can bring to both phones in the near future, as I expect to stick with these two for a while. As big stuff happens on other phones, that's where the porting fun starts








I am releasing a new sense ROM for the tbolt today or tomorrow, and I plan to make it available on the Dinc2 as well.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

cool man...thanks for the work. more roms are always welcome. as you will see, our dev/rooting community is small for the inc2. i got spoiled with the inc1 lol. i say go for more sense roms. there are plenty of aosp available for this phone. but a nice customized, optimized, sense rom would be awesome. my wife and i both have inc2's and i am always looking to flash something next! good luck, put out some betas if you need testing most of us are ready and willing. thanks again


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Romified said:


> My goal is to help keep dev alive for this and the tbolt as I learn and my abilities allow more in depth dev work. I really enjoy it and look forward to what I can bring to both phones in the near future, as I expect to stick with these two for a while. As big stuff happens on other phones, that's where the porting fun starts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better!!!!! Lol, I'm just now getting rid of my bolt...


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm thinking of working on my own rom myself. Just need to learn where to start.


----------

